# Patong Beach, Thailand. More fun than you need



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Seems that there are a whole lot of middle-aged, un-accompanied, white men in their 50s and 60s there. Eww. :sly::naughty:hno:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Darryl said:


> Seems that there are a whole lot of middle-aged, un-accompanied, white men in their 50s and 60s there. Eww. :sly::naughty:hno:


This is not quite true. Most visitors come there with families and very often with children.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice, want to go there one day.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

What's with all the ugly old foriegners with young Asian girls?

Anyway, great place and pics. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Cartel said:


> What's with all the ugly old foriegners with young Asian girls?


You have to look what countries they come from and how ugly/pretty woman are there. After that I may even understand why they do that. It is true that women in some countries/regions are simply prettier and slimmer than in others lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Patong beach is realy gorgeous place :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I love Thailand all my heart and soul!! :banana:

Very exciting cities, fantastic islands, Thai cuisine the best cuisine in the world , first-world infrastructure !!

Miss Phuket alot! Went to several beaches Karon, Patong,Kata', Kata' Noi and the water was so pristine and gorgeous ! ( putting Penang & Langkawi to shame )


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Not my cup of tea. The place looks filthy and boring. Thailand has a lot more to offer than this kathoey and backpackers infested hellhole.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome shots! Adore Thailand! Wonderful times..


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Not my cup of tea. The place looks filthy and boring. Thailand has a lot more to offer than this kathoey and backpackers infested hellhole.


Oh no, it's not filthy, thats for sure. In fact, just a boat ride away there are some of the most beautiful destinations such as Koh Phi Phi. Phuket is a rather unique and very interesting place to spend holidays. Boring? Maybe... depends on what you like. I myself prefer big cities and busy streets which is why I really felt a little bored... I only spent there 3 days which was plenty. However, if you're traveling with a company it can be one hell of a paradise with big cars, beaches, nightclubs, drinks or, if you want, a quiet hotel resort with a nice view from a hill terrace. So by no means it's a hellhole. Then again, depends on what you like.


----------



## ultras67 (Jan 19, 2006)

a couple of mine from patong beach.


----------



## ultras67 (Jan 19, 2006)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Not my cup of tea. The place looks filthy and boring. Thailand has a lot more to offer than this kathoey and backpackers infested hellhole.


right.... there is no prostitution, late night drinking, ugly buildings etc in your town?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

If there's no prostitution and night drinking then there must be something clearly wrong with such a city :|


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! so touristy. it does look like a lot of fun!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Pansori said:


> If there's no prostitution and night drinking then there must be something clearly wrong with such a city :|



:lol: i like you. you're funny and so right regardless of city or country for that fact.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

ahahaha looks a very cool city..beaches, bitchs and drinks!! Great Thailand :cheers:


----------



## nanobcn1974 (Jan 26, 2009)

Been there twice ..some time ago ( before Tsunami)
yeah! you can go with your family and kids..lost of thing to do on daytime..
during the night it changes 360º..especially after 12-1am....better just go back to your hotel ( if you have kids)...
Still..i agree there are too many mid-aged men ( europeans mainly) looknig for pre-teen sex...seen it first hand...yuk

there are plenty of better places around the island to visit..my opinion.


----------

